# My mom has psoriasis bad-need a gentle soap



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Can anyone please suggest a nice, gentle soap for people with this condition? Thank you!
I was thinking pure olive oil?!?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 15, 2009)

*x*

may i suggest a 80% olive, 20% coconut with an 8%-10% lye discount?

a 2:1 water/lye ratio (33%)  WEIGH THE LYE IN GRAMS!

i would suggest leaving it unscented the first time, and see how she does.
then adding a little lavender at a future time.

callendula powdered extract 1/8 tsp per pound of oil. warm the olive oil and add the calendula. let sit over night then soap.  it makes a lovely golden yellow soap. (think dial soap)

www.fromnaturewithlove.com has the extract.

bring to a medium/heavy trace.  this may have to sit an few days in the mold for it to harden up enough to cut into bars.  make sure it insulate well.

IMHO, this makes a nice gentle soap. i make this for my 80+ years young auntie with terrible itchy, dry skin.

hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Pine tar added to a gentle recipe is said to help a lot with psoriasis. I make one with 10% and 1 with 20% . You can find pine tar at feed stores etc.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you both for the great ideas.  My Mom really wants me to make her some soap, but she has to be careful. I am going to try both suggestions for her, thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Here are some pine tar soap tips .

1.Have everything ready to go .( everything)
2.You add the pure pine tar to your warm oils . Use a plastic spoon and a dixie cup or something you don't mind throwing away .(You will not want to clean it , trust me )
3. You might not need your stick blender , pine tar can trace fast , faster than a little pink sports car  , start mixing with a spoon. 
4. Scent usually gets lost in the pine tar's own scent . Make sure it is 100% pine tar. It doesn't smell to wonderful out of the can , but once it cures some it has a mild smokey ( kind of like after a campfire ) scent . I like the cured scent . 
5. I did not insulate , I just put saran on top the mold and let it do it's thing.

There you have it .
I think your mom will love either soap and so will her skin 

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Aug 16, 2009)

so kitn, do you put 5% in addition to everything else?

So if the FO gets lost, you just don't scent it right?

I'm going to try it. I found that southern ag sells pine tar and I'm going to make a shampoo bar for hubs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

You subtract the percentage of pine tar you will use from your oil amount .I can't remember which calculator I used for the  pine tar  SAP . I have made 10 and 20% batches . I would go with at least 10% . I don't scent it , you could , there are some suggestions on the miller soap site  for scents that go with it . I like the smokey scent the way it is , but you don't smell like you have been standing downwind of the bonfire after you use the soap.

Kitn

edited for clarity


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Terrific information, thank you so much. Off to hunt down some pine tar


----------



## carebear (Aug 16, 2009)

pine tar is used for horse's hooves - so a far or tractor supply place will work


----------



## Rosey (Aug 16, 2009)

i remember that smell from my teenage years...eep! lol

I'll have to give it a whirl one day.


----------



## artisan soaps (Aug 22, 2009)

..


----------



## Rosey (Aug 22, 2009)

I went to southern ag today and got pine tar. Now I need to wait for my lye to come in.


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 22, 2009)

i have psoriasis, but just a touch.  seems to be aggravated by most soaps.  my face will get blotchy and flaky, and it's on my scalp, as well.  looks like dandruff, but there is no dandruff shampoo known to man that I haven't tried, and it doesn't affect it.  I still have to use the shampoo's, though, or my scalp gets too flaky.

My little brother, on the other hand, has it terrible on his scalp and face.  has a red ring extending about 1.5" from his hair line, all the way around.  he has actually been diagnosed with psoriatic arthritis by a rheumatologist, as well.  

so, i think i'd like to try this recipes, too!

thanks, guys and gals!

all this site needs is a little notepad section where you can cut and paste subjects to that you don't want to forget


----------



## Rosey (Aug 23, 2009)

so this is the next soap I'm making when I get my lye (maybe tomorrow?)

Do you superfat higher? I'm worried that if I do 90% OO and 10% pine tar, then if i SF at 5%, it would be lye heavy? or am i wrong?


----------



## Deb (Sep 1, 2009)

I wonder if i could turn this into a shampoo ? hmmm....


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sure that you could Deb .

Kitn


----------



## ewepootoo (Sep 17, 2009)

I made up a batch of Pine tar soap but as I dont want to wait 6 weeks for it to cure, I made an M&P bar with 20% Pine tar and could use it the next day. This bar is not sticky and only has a mild smell compared to the CP batch. Fingers crossed this works and is just not "Snake Oil"


----------



## topcat (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a thought - I have found that my goatsmilk soap helps my DH's psoriasis and a friend's partner has just commented that it helps him too and his psoriasis is quite bad, so GM may be a good additive for you to include too.

Tanya


----------



## lecheymiel (Sep 23, 2009)

Neem oil is specialy indicated for Psoriasis, I´d try an 100% OO and add an extra of neem oil in trace...


good luck :wink: 

for more information about neem:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neem_oil


----------

